# Referendum trivelle 17 aprile 2016. Orari, info, per cosa si vota.



## admin (14 Aprile 2016)

Domenica 17 aprile 2016 gli italiani saranno chiamati alle urne per votare il referendum sulle trivelle. Ovvero, decidere (votando sì) se smantellare le piattaforme petrolifere che estraggono idrocarburi in mare a 12 miglia dalla costa. Nel caso in cui vincessero i NO, le piattaforme resterebbero al loro posto. Per essere valido, il referendum deve raggungere il quorum: ovvero, alle urne dovrà recarsi il 50% più uno degli aventi diritto al voto.

Si vota domenica 17 aprile 2016 dalle 7 alle 23.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Aprile 2016)

Speriamo che passino i si,
le trivelle sono le solite *porcate di pochi speculatori*,
la quantità di petrolio o gas *che estraggono è irrilevante* su scala nazionale e i proventi entrano in pochissime tasche con poco impatto occupazionale,
in compenso *l'impatto ambientale è importante* nel nostro principale sito turistico vacanziero e questo riguarda tutti, 
a quanto pare vi è perfino rischio sismico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2016)

Dovrebbe andare tutta Italia a votare Si per il bene della nostra terra ma sicuramente saremo i soliti 3 ******* ad andare a votare .


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Aprile 2016)

Voterò SI per una questione etica e perché penso che chi chiede di votare SI abbia fatto una campagna di sensibilizzazione onesta mentre chi vuole il NO ha fatto una campagna di disinformazione e di terrorismo psicologico agitando uno spauracchio insensato su fantomatiche disoccupazioni di massa che si verrebbero a creare (peccato che votare SI significa mantenere in vigore contratti in essere e già firmati dalle aziende che estraggono e che quindi sapevano già che c'era una scadenza..aggiungiamo che le scadenze sono tra 10-20 anni non domani)..è chiaro che la legge è il solito regalino agli amici del governo (in questo caso ramo petrolifero)..

Votare NO significa fare un favore a chi intrallazza alle spalle dei cittadini

Trovo inoltre immorale e vergognoso che il capo del governo e l'ex presidente della repubblica incitino l'astensionismo pur di fare un piacere ai loro compagni di merende...
Ci fosse uno stato serio andrebbero incarcerati per reati contro la Res Pubblica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Speriamo che passino i si,
> le trivelle sono le solite *porcate di pochi speculatori*,
> la quantità di petrolio o gas *che estraggono è irrilevante* su scala nazionale e i proventi entrano in pochissime tasche con poco impatto occupazionale,
> in compenso *l'impatto ambientale è importante* nel nostro principale sito turistico vacanziero e questo riguarda tutti,
> a quanto pare vi è perfino rischio sismico.


Voterò Sì per questi motivi e perché questo paese *deve* svoltare con le rinnovabili. Basta petrolio e basta schiavitù dagli States.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Speriamo che passino i si,
> le trivelle sono le solite *porcate di pochi speculatori*,
> la quantità di petrolio o gas *che estraggono è irrilevante* su scala nazionale e i proventi entrano in pochissime tasche con poco impatto occupazionale,
> in compenso *l'impatto ambientale è importante* nel nostro principale sito turistico vacanziero e questo riguarda tutti,
> a quanto pare vi è perfino rischio sismico.



hai detto tutto tu, sono i principali motivi per votare si


----------



## Efferosso (14 Aprile 2016)

Se si arriva al 30% del quorum è già tanto.
Son tutti pronti a riempirsi la bocca ma alzarsi dal divano la domenica è sempre arduo compito per il popolo italiano.


E da un certo punto di vista (non per questo referendum, ma in generale vista la tecnicità dello stesso) è un bene che sia così.
E' materia troppo tecnica da mettere nelle mani dell'italiano medio. Il 90% di quelli che andranno a votare lo faranno per motivi politici che esulano totalmente dal quesito in sé.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Aprile 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Se si arriva al 30% del quorum è già tanto.
> Son tutti pronti a riempirsi la bocca ma alzarsi dal divano la domenica è sempre arduo compito per il popolo italiano.
> 
> 
> ...



Una parte della colpa comunque è sempre della politica nostrana, quando si indice un referendum, in un mondo ideale, dovrebbero martellare informazioni serie a riguardo. A cosa serve, cosa comporta questa scelta ecc... La realtà invece sappiamo qual'è, nella migliore delle ipotesi c'è un'informazione di parte, nella peggiore, il governo ti dice pure di non andare a votare. Robe da matti. 

Per non parlare della storia del votare si per dire no e viceversa...

Bisognerebbe abbassare il quorum poi, il 50% è troppo alto, almeno un 40%.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2016)

Il quorum non sarà raggiunto, comunque penso che voterò si


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Speriamo che passino i si,
> le trivelle sono le solite *porcate di pochi speculatori*,
> la quantità di petrolio o gas *che estraggono è irrilevante* su scala nazionale e i proventi entrano in pochissime tasche con poco impatto occupazionale,
> in compenso *l'impatto ambientale è importante* nel nostro principale sito turistico vacanziero e questo riguarda tutti,
> a quanto pare vi è perfino rischio sismico.



Quoto tutto.


----------



## smallball (15 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe andare tutta Italia a votare Si per il bene della nostra terra ma sicuramente saremo i soliti 3 ******* ad andare a votare .


alla fine per me ci andra' il 25 % degli aventi diritto,e sono ottimista


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Aprile 2016)

La verità è che per eliminare l'astensionismo andrebbe levato il quorum...
Così le decisioni le prendono quelli che davvero si interessano


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La verità è che per eliminare l'astensionismo andrebbe levato il quorum...
> Così le decisioni le prendono quelli che davvero si interessano



Giustissimo, chi tace acconsente, ma la cosa da vietare assolutamente sarebbero gli appelli politici all'astensione,
*una vera vergogna che infanga la costituzione*.


----------



## Efferosso (15 Aprile 2016)

Si ragazzi, ma capiamoci bene.
Togliamo il quorum?

Domani mattina passano 40 referendum "sottotraccia" in cui votano solo 1.000 persone (butto là, 1.000 politici) in cui si stabilisce che "tutti gli italiani che hanno cognome con più di una vocale verranno fustigati sui genitali in piazza il primo lunedì di ogni mese" (per capire l'iperbole).

Non è che funzioni benissimo....


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Giustissimo, chi tace acconsente, ma la cosa da vietare assolutamente sarebbero gli appelli politici all'astensione,
> *una vera vergogna che infanga la costituzione*.



Ed è comico che l'unico partito che vuole l'astensione sia quello democratico, un partito che oltraggia la costituzione in continuazione


----------



## Liuke (15 Aprile 2016)

Premetto che parlo da quasi completo ignorante in materia...
ho un dubbio, considerando che il referendum a quanto ho capito è limitato alla proroga delle concessioni attualmente in atto, in caso di vittoria del si, al termine della scadenza queste trivelle vengono effetivamente smantellate o semplicemente arrivo io e mi prendo una nuova concessione?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2016)

Grande Napolitano e grande Renzi. Prima ero un po' incerto, ora mi hanno definitivamente convinto ad andare a votare.


----------



## vota DC (15 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> la quantità di petrolio o gas *che estraggono è irrilevante* su scala nazionale e i proventi entrano in pochissime tasche con poco impatto occupazionale,



Quello ci starebbe. Ottieni la concessione perché comunque conviene. Il problema è che con lo sbloccaitalia renziano ottieni la concessione e invece di rinnovarla man mano quella dura finché il giacimento ha una sola goccia di petrolio, normalmente oltre la metà comincia a diventare sempre più dispendioso estrarlo fino a diventare antieconomico.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Aprile 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi, ma capiamoci bene.
> Togliamo il quorum?
> 
> Domani mattina passano 40 referendum "sottotraccia" in cui votano solo 1.000 persone (butto là, 1.000 politici) in cui si stabilisce che "tutti gli italiani che hanno cognome con più di una vocale verranno fustigati sui genitali in piazza il primo lunedì di ogni mese" (per capire l'iperbole).
> ...



Leggiti la storia dei referendum, quasi nessuno ha raggiunto il quorum, ma tutti avevano in vantaggio la linea più corretta e razionale,
*altrochè se il referendum funziona benissimo, per quello è osteggiato da chi non vuole che le cose funzionino...*


----------



## Efferosso (15 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Leggiti la storia dei referendum, quasi nessuno ha raggiunto il quorum, ma tutti avevano in vantaggio la linea più corretta e razionale,
> *altrochè se il referendum funziona benissimo, per quello è osteggiato da chi non vuole che le cose funzionino...*



non ho capito come questo si possa coniugare con l'assenza di quorum, che fa si che se lo 0.5 percento è a conoscenza del referendum e il 99.5 no, consenta allo 0.5 (anzi, alla sua maggioranza) di decidere per tutti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Aprile 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> non ho capito come questo si possa coniugare con l'assenza di quorum, che fa si che se lo 0.5 percento è a conoscenza del referendum e il 99.5 no, consenta allo 0.5 (anzi, alla sua maggioranza) di decidere per tutti.



Ma che ragionamento è? come fanno a non essere informati, che fanno un referendum clandestino nella cantina di Napolitano?
al massimo se ne fregano e sono fatti loro...


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> non ho capito come questo si possa coniugare con l'assenza di quorum, che fa si che se lo 0.5 percento è a conoscenza del referendum e il 99.5 no, consenta allo 0.5 (anzi, alla sua maggioranza) di decidere per tutti.



Non funziona così perché per indire un referendum si devono rispettare determinate condizioni non è che domani io mi sveglio e faccio un referendum, che oltretutto in italia può essere solo confermativo o abrogativo di una legge già fatta in parlamento...
Quindi tu sbandieri un rischio per me inesistente premesso che si può anche mantenere il quorum ma abbassarlo che so, al 25%...è chiaro che poiché il Referendum è l'unica arma vera nelle mani dei cittadini lo si vuole in tutti i modi ostacolare..

Poi scusa, perché allora non mettono il quorum anche sulle elezioni politiche?..cioé ci preoccupiamo se un referendum passa con una partecipazione del 15% (che poi sono le persone che magari hanno anche la briga di informarsi e non quelli che seguono il loro politico di riferimento anche se gli dice di "non esercitare un loro dovere") ma va benissimo se ad eleggere il governo fosse il 5%?
Dai...
LA gente va a votare i referendum solo se c'è da fustigare i politici o se si parla di nucleare in italia...


----------



## Danielsan (16 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non funziona così perché per indire un referendum si devono rispettare determinate condizioni non è che domani io mi sveglio e faccio un referendum, che oltretutto in italia può essere solo confermativo o abrogativo di una legge già fatta in parlamento...
> Quindi tu sbandieri un rischio per me inesistente premesso che si può anche mantenere il quorum ma abbassarlo che so, al 25%...è chiaro che poiché il Referendum è l'unica arma vera nelle mani dei cittadini lo si vuole in tutti i modi ostacolare..
> 
> Poi scusa, perché allora non mettono il quorum anche sulle elezioni politiche?..cioé ci preoccupiamo se un referendum passa con una partecipazione del 15% (che poi sono le persone che magari hanno anche la briga di informarsi e non quelli che seguono il loro politico di riferimento anche se gli dice di "non esercitare un loro dovere") ma va benissimo se ad eleggere il governo fosse il 5%?
> ...



Quoto tutto.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (16 Aprile 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi, ma capiamoci bene.
> Togliamo il quorum?
> 
> Domani mattina passano 40 referendum "sottotraccia" in cui votano solo 1.000 persone (butto là, 1.000 politici) in cui si stabilisce che "tutti gli italiani che hanno cognome con più di una vocale verranno fustigati sui genitali in piazza il primo lunedì di ogni mese" (per capire l'iperbole).
> ...



Prima di parlare ci si dovrebbe informare.
Purtroppo sui referendum (abrogativi perché solo tali possono essere a livello di legislazione ordinaria) c'è moltissima disinformazione perché è uno strumento potente nelle mani dei cittadini che ovviamente è inviso ai politici.

Ogni Referendum è oltretutto vagliato preliminarmente dalla Corte Costituzionale che decreta la sua ammissibilità (e copertura normativa) in seguito alle cesure che derivano dalla abrogazione della legge o parte di essa, cosa che non succede per le leggi di provenienza parlamentare che sono vagliate solo ex-post.


Quindi il Quorum è solo una questione di opportunità politica (che non viene per i motivi di cui sopra concessa).


----------



## Efferosso (16 Aprile 2016)

Francamente non so come rispondere, mi pare di aver detto una cosa di una tale banalità che dubitavo di suscitare simili contestazioni, tirando un ballo fior di termini (che nel ragionamento mio non prendono parte minimamente, fortunatamente diritto pubblico l'ho dato da un po', in linea di massima ho abbastanza nozione di come funzioni un referendum) e ragionamenti relativi a scantinati, corti costituzionali e via cantante.

Piatto piatto. Lo strumento democratico per eccellenza, se non si fa una campagna mediatica a riguardo "potente" (e potrebbe essere tranquillamente nell'interesse di chi propone il referendum) fa sì che il "10%" decida per il 100% della stessa. Questo è un dato di fatto.

Prendo atto dei vostri pareri e vado avanti, mi informerò.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Aprile 2016)

Secondo le varie proiezioni vincerà il si con grande scarto, ma si recherà alle urne solo il 35/40% degli elettori


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2016)

Votato poco fa per il si

Al seggio c'erano molte persone, speriamo si raggiunga il quorum in barba ad anti democratici alla renzi


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2016)

Votato sì , non si raggiungerà mai il quorum ma punto sul Sud ... Dai ragazzi andate !!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2016)

affluenza all'8% con rilevazioni in 4000 comuni su 8000

vergogna


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> affluenza all'8% con rilevazioni in 4000 comuni su 8000
> 
> vergogna




8% :O .... Ma scherziamo ????


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 8% :O .... Ma scherziamo ????



Alla fine è già tanto se si arriverà al 25%

Io vorrei sapere cosa diamine avrebbero da fare di domenica il 75% che non va a votare per essere proprio impedito, una vergogna assoluta
Se il referendum vi sembra inutile votate no e basta, invece di far vincere l'astensione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2016)

Tutto come da previsione, in realtà ancora peggio. Io speravo in almeno un 30%, invece va grassa se si arriva a 20.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Alla fine è già tanto se si arriverà al 25%
> 
> Io vorrei sapere cosa diamine avrebbero da fare di domenica il 75% che non va a votare per essere proprio impedito, una vergogna assoluta
> Se il referendum vi sembra inutile votate no e basta, invece di far vincere l'astensione



Ma poi la cosa più assurda è PERCHÉ ? Perché la gente non va a fare il suo dovere ?


----------



## Danielsan (17 Aprile 2016)

C'è stato un lavaggio del cervello. Il mio titolare che ha sui 70 anni e lo conosco da 10 è sempre stato un anti berlusconiano, quando ci sono stati i precedenti referendum era il primo a spiegarmi di andare a votare,parlandomi di sacricifici e valori che rappresenta il diritto al voto, che per lui era piu un dovere. 
Ora è Renziano. Lunedi ho avuto una discussione paradossale, con lui che mi diceva che non ha senso votare al referendum perchè è solo una questione politica contro Renzi. E che hanno raccontato solo balle quelli che dicono di votare per il Si. 
Poi siamo in un paese libero ed è giusto cambiare idea, ma in questo caso ho assistito ad un vero e proprio lavaggio del cervello.
Io ho votato,alcuni miei amici ieri sera erano convinti che si votasse solo nelle regioni interessate, questo per dire che alcuni organi di informazione non sono stati proprio "attenti".
Buona catastrofe.


----------



## BB7 (17 Aprile 2016)

Vi posso garantire che è pieno di gente che nemmeno sa che oggi si vota, e se lo sa, non ha la minima idea riguardo l'oggetto del voto e tutto il resto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2016)

io veramente non ho parole .. guai a voi se avete il coraggio di lamentarvi.. chi non vota e non partecipa non si permetta di obbiettare a qualsiasi scelta di questo schifo di governo .


----------



## Jaqen (17 Aprile 2016)

Io adesso vado a votare per il NO.


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2016)

Votato per il NO.


----------



## smallball (17 Aprile 2016)

tutto come previsto,affluenza molto scarsa


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> tutto come previsto,affluenza molto scarsa



Non c'è da esultare ma vergognarsi fino al 2017


----------



## smallball (17 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non c'è da esultare ma vergognarsi fino al 2017



io sono dell'idea che chi non va a votare,per qualsiasi motivo,comunque ha torto


----------



## Nicco (17 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io veramente non ho parole .. guai a voi se avete il coraggio di lamentarvi.. chi non vota e non partecipa non si permetta di obbiettare a qualsiasi scelta di questo schifo di governo .



Premessa, vado a votare e voterò SI.

Immedesimati un secondo in chi vorrebbe votare NO ma semplicemente non può perché favorirebbe il SI.
E' davvero rappresentato un votante che decide di andare contro ad un referendum? Non molto.
L'alternativa per non farlo passare è non andare e quindi viene mischiato ai menefreghisti o a chi ha deciso che "l'utilizzo" a sto giro sia erroneo.
La forma del referendum abrogativo è sbagliata alla base, è un mezzo potente che è diritto del popolo ma andrebbe modificato.
E non diciamo "eh ma se tutti andassero a votare..." perché è utopico e non succede neanche per le politiche.

Non saprei, ci vorrebbe una sorta di quorum tipo al 75% solo sui votanti effettivi, qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> C'è stato un lavaggio del cervello. *Il mio titolare che ha sui 70 anni e lo conosco da 10 è sempre stato un anti berlusconiano, quando ci sono stati i precedenti referendum era il primo a spiegarmi di andare a votare,parlandomi di sacricifici e valori che rappresenta il diritto al voto, che per lui era piu un dovere.
> Ora è Renziano. Lunedi ho avuto una discussione paradossale, con lui che mi diceva che non ha senso votare al referendum perchè è solo una questione politica contro Renzi. E che hanno raccontato solo balle quelli che dicono di votare per il Si.
> Poi siamo in un paese libero ed è giusto cambiare idea, ma in questo caso ho assistito ad un vero e proprio lavaggio del cervello.*
> Io ho votato,alcuni miei amici ieri sera erano convinti che si votasse solo nelle regioni interessate, questo per dire che alcuni organi di informazione non sono stati proprio "attenti".
> Buona catastrofe.



Ottimo post. Ognuno può fare quello che gli pare, ma è sotto gli occhi di tutti una giravolta di pensiero assurda per spiegare il controsenso totale di certi ragionamenti astrusi degli ultimi due anni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2016)

Ore 19:05

Su 700 comuni affluenza del 21%

Italiani, vergogna


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Aprile 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Votato per il NO.



Perchè??

P:S: Non so se hai spiegato già i motivi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2016)

Appena tornato dal voto. Non si arriverà al quorum, eh?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Votato sì , non si raggiungerà mai il quorum *ma punto sul Sud* ... Dai ragazzi andate !!!



Alle ore 19. 

Calabria affluenza 5% circa, Sicilia 6%


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ore 19:05
> 
> Su 700 comuni affluenza del 21%
> 
> Italiani, vergogna



Questi sono i precedenti dei referendum con solo la domenica. L'8% delle 12 in realtà dava ancora speranza, ora ne rimangono ben poche.


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2016)

A me delle trivelle non frega nulla (viviamo nella terra dei fuochi...) ma, dopo diverso tempo, sono tornato a votare. Solo per un motivo: i numerosi inviti a non votare da parte del parente delinquente di Licio Gelli.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me delle trivelle non frega nulla (viviamo nella terra dei fuochi...) ma, dopo diverso tempo, sono tornato a votare. Solo per un motivo: i numerosi inviti a non votare da parte del parente delinquente di Licio Gelli.



Bene , complimenti .


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2016)

La cosa più schifosa è quel delinquente di Renzi che ora parlerà di vittoria perché nessuno ha votato


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2016)

Eccolo il maiale che gongola, schifoso

Vedremo ad ottobre, vedremo


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Aprile 2016)

Renzi fa schifo


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2016)

L'arroganza e il delirio di onnipotenza di quest'uomo mi fa ribrezzo


----------



## Jaqen (17 Aprile 2016)

Sono andato a votare giusto finita la partita dei Brocchi, nel mio seggio c'era un'affluenza del 45% alle ore 21.00. So per certo che molti, moltissimi, come me, nel seggio mio, han votato NO. Ma pare che il quorum da noi sia stato raggiunto, e la cosa mi rende molto orgoglioso e felice.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2016)

Emiliano merita tantissimo rispetto, magistrale su la 7


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Aprile 2016)

Parole da aspirante dittatore quelle di Renzi... non si può parlare così di un referendum dove vota il popolo, anche se si fosse tratatto di una votazione sul prezzo della carta igienica.


----------



## Danielsan (17 Aprile 2016)

Risultato che deve far riflettere. Era un'occasione per i cittadini di qualsiasi schieramento di mandare un segnale.
L'unico segnale che è arrivato è quello che in fondo purtroppo si legittima il governo di turno a fare un pò quello che gli pare.
Senza il minimo interesse di voler sapere / voler capire..e purtroppo nell' "ignoranza" i furbi sguazzano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parole da aspirante dittatore quelle di Renzi... non si può parlare così di un referendum dove vota il popolo, anche se si fosse tratatto di una votazione sul prezzo della carta igienica.



Ha avuto il coraggio di insultare le televisioni perché hanno trasmesso troppo le opinioni dei promotori del si

Già me lo immagino in TV 24 ore su 24 per il referendum a ottobre, a insultare tutti quanti come nel suo stile, ovviamente con la Rai in prima linea


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2016)

Da noi il SI era al 90% ...


----------



## Gekyn (18 Aprile 2016)

Indipendentemente dal No o dal Si, bisognava andare a votare!


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Aprile 2016)

Secondo me con il referendum accorpato alle amministrative il quorum sarebbe stato raggiunto eccome


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo me con il referendum accorpato alle amministrative il quorum sarebbe stato raggiunto eccome



Be quello è scontato, i referendum quando possibile NON vengono mai accorpati a elezioni politiche perché il quorum verrebbe sempre raggiunto.

Il 32% comunque è un risultato decente, considerando anche gli inviti all'astensione del governo e addirittura di quella mummia di Napolitano. 

Sarebbe stato un flop ogni risultato sotto il 30.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Da noi il SI era al 90% ...



Sì, anche da noi ha vinto il sì, ma si parla di una cosa come 60-40. Ma ti ripeto, sono molto orgoglioso che abbiamo raggiunto il quorum. Eh ma in Veneto sono tutti stupidi e ignoranti..


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Perchè??
> 
> P:S: Non so se hai spiegato già i motivi.



Perché per quanto possa starci, le argomentazioni ambientaliste le trovo alquanto forzate poiché sono anni che vengono fatte le trivellazioni senza effetti che compromettano seriamente le nostre acque (è chiaro che i rischi esistono sempre eh). Eppoi la chiusura delle piattaforme avrebbe comportato la perdita di ulteriori posti di lavori con nuovi disoccupati, cassaintegrati e famiglie che si vedono togliere il reddito; in tutta onestà visti i tempi che corrono non credo sarebbe stato giusto.

In ogni caso era scontato che il quorum non si sarebbe raggiunto, ma almeno il mio dovere di recarmi al seggio l'ho fatto.


----------



## cremone (18 Aprile 2016)

Peccato che in questo referendum si sia discusso di tutto fuorchè della questione in merito..Renzi ora si giggioneggerà senza motivo con battute di poco gusto e dall'altra parte non si capisce che politica energetica si voglia adottare. Per passare totalmente alle rinnovabili ci vorrà ancora qualche decennio, importiamo quasi tutta l'energia dall'estero da paesi spesso instabili, la benzina costa tanto ed è una delle principali cause della scarsa competitività delle industrie italiane e della riluttanza degli stranieri a investire in Italia.
Tra l'altro la Germania e i paesi scandinavi che spesso vengono presi a modello stanno per costruire un gasdotto assieme alla Russia. Insomma, aspettarsi che che le cose cambino dall'oggi al domani non mi sembra realistico


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2016)

Era già chiaro dal mattino con le proiezioni del mezzogiorno all'8,3% che il quorum sarebbe stato una chimera...sono andato comunque a votare ieri pomeriggio per dovere civico e per esprimere al mia opinione liberamente..

Questo referendum ha confermato una volta di più che gli italiani sono solo un non popolo di falliti, un gregge di pecore privo di ogni spirito sociale...per fortuna fra non molto tempo questa razza vergogna dell'umanità si estinguerà e così almeno non dovremo nemmeno più porci il problema di come si potrebbe salvarlo sto popolo e sto paese che..

Comunque una cosa mi sento di dirla:

RENZI:


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2016)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Francamente non so come rispondere, mi pare di aver detto una cosa di una tale banalità che dubitavo di suscitare simili contestazioni, tirando un ballo fior di termini (che nel ragionamento mio non prendono parte minimamente, fortunatamente diritto pubblico l'ho dato da un po', in linea di massima ho abbastanza nozione di come funzioni un referendum) e ragionamenti relativi a scantinati, corti costituzionali e via cantante.
> 
> Piatto piatto. Lo strumento democratico per eccellenza, se non si fa una campagna mediatica a riguardo "potente" (e potrebbe essere tranquillamente nell'interesse di chi propone il referendum) fa sì che il "10%" decida per il 100% della stessa. Questo è un dato di fatto.
> 
> Prendo atto dei vostri pareri e vado avanti, mi informerò.



Ti dirò anche che se il 90% della popolazione in 16 ore non trova 10 minuti per andare a votare perché è così pigra e apatica merita anche di vedere quel 10% decidere per loro..tanto è evidente che non gli frega una mazza...


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Alla fine è già tanto se si arriverà al 25%
> 
> Io vorrei sapere cosa diamine avrebbero da fare di domenica il 75% che non va a votare per essere proprio impedito, una vergogna assoluta
> Se il referendum vi sembra inutile votate no e basta, invece di far vincere l'astensione


se io andavo a votare no favorivo il si quindi sono rimasto a casa.
non sono andato a votare perche?
perche un popolo ignorante non merita di poter decidere un argomento di cui non conosce nulla.
sono stati votati dei competenti?. si assumano le responsabilita delle loro decisioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Aprile 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Eppoi la chiusura delle piattaforme avrebbe comportato la perdita di ulteriori posti di lavori con nuovi disoccupati, cassaintegrati e famiglie che si vedono togliere il reddito; in tutta onestà visti i tempi che corrono non credo sarebbe stato giusto.



Questa è la palla di Renzusconi a cui la gente ha creduto  ... ti dovrei far parlare con il mio amico che è un responsabile di quelle trivelle ed è stato il primo a dirmi che quella storia è una balla colossale perchè loro girano il mondo e quindi chiuse le 3 trivelle in Italia sarebbero andati da qualsiasi altra parte . 

Io posso capire farsi fregare a 70 anni / 60 anni da Renzi perchè uno è vecchio e guarda solo i TG ma te , giovane intelligente ( anche se giuventino  ) che ti fai fare fesso dalla prima stupidata che esce dalla bocca del peggior premier degli ultimi 20 anni no , non ci sto .


----------



## neversayconte (18 Aprile 2016)

Sempre più deluso dal popolo italiota, che mai come oggi fa rima con idiota.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Aprile 2016)

Per quel poco che ne so e ne capisco, è stato uno dei peggiori e più inutili referendum della storia.
Si chiedeva agli italiani si pronunciarsi su qualcosa che dovrebbero decidere esperti e tecnici, le risposte SI o NO di fatto non cambiavano e non cambiano niente (per me, Sì: allo scadere delle concessioni, verranno ricominciate delle trattative da capo per l'eventualmente nuovo detentore dei diritti di trivellaggio;No: vengono rinnovate per tacito accordo quelle esistenti).
La campagna informativa e di sensibilizzazione è stata ridicola, chi ha letto uno o due articoli ora si sente esperto di trivelle, trivellamenti, trivellaggi, manco fosse il nuovo Ricardo Quaresma (l'unico e vero re della trivella).
Alla fine, si è andati a votare e si è espresso il SI soprattutto come segno contro il governo, non si è votato o si è espresso il NO per il motivo opposto.


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per quel poco che ne so e ne capisco, è stato uno dei peggiori e più inutili referendum della storia.
> Si chiedeva agli italiani si pronunciarsi su qualcosa che dovrebbero decidere esperti e tecnici, le risposte SI o NO di fatto non cambiavano e non cambiano niente (per me, Sì: allo scadere delle concessioni, verranno ricominciate delle trattative da capo per l'eventualmente nuovo detentore dei diritti di trivellaggio;No: vengono rinnovate per tacito accordo quelle esistenti).
> La campagna informativa e di sensibilizzazione è stata ridicola, chi ha letto uno o due articoli ora si sente esperto di trivelle, trivellamenti, trivellaggi, manco fosse il nuovo Ricardo Quaresma (l'unico e vero re della trivella).
> Alla fine, si è andati a votare e si è espresso il SI soprattutto come segno contro il governo, non si è votato o si è espresso il NO per il motivo opposto.



ti farei anni e anni di applausi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per quel poco che ne so e ne capisco, è stato uno dei peggiori e più inutili referendum della storia.
> Si chiedeva agli italiani si pronunciarsi su qualcosa che dovrebbero decidere esperti e tecnici, le risposte SI o NO di fatto non cambiavano e non cambiano niente (per me, Sì: allo scadere delle concessioni, verranno ricominciate delle trattative da capo per l'eventualmente nuovo detentore dei diritti di trivellaggio;No: vengono rinnovate per tacito accordo quelle esistenti).
> La campagna informativa e di sensibilizzazione è stata ridicola, chi ha letto uno o due articoli ora si sente esperto di trivelle, trivellamenti, trivellaggi, manco fosse il nuovo Ricardo Quaresma (l'unico e vero re della trivella).
> Alla fine, si è andati a votare e si è espresso il SI soprattutto come segno contro il governo, non si è votato o si è espresso il NO per il motivo opposto.



Chi ha votato si l'ha fatto perché non voleva che il territorio pubblico diventasse di fatto di proprietà delle imprese petrolifere e soprattutto per vedere rispettati i contratti firmati (che prevedevano un termine) invece che la delega "eterna" che ha regalato il governo..
Ah poi anche sul discorso che "a scadenza si sarebbero rinnovate"...certo..è vero, però magari le licenze ridiscusse tra 15 anni avrebbero avuto dei costi diversi invece così tra 10-15-20 anni questi rinnoveranno in modo "tacito"...quindi senza nuove entrate per il paese o eventualmente a prezzi inferiori..
Insomma, è stato un regalo del Governo agli amici petrolieri col benestare degli italiani


----------



## Hammer (18 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma poi la cosa più assurda è PERCHÉ ? Perché la gente non va a fare il suo dovere ?



Perché l'esistenza del quorum distorce ogni ragionamento, mischia l'astensione consapevole con quella inconsapevole e dà un vantaggio DI PARTENZA al no. Quindi, per chi sta per la non abrogazione del comma, è meglio non votare per far vincere la propria idea.

Vedi in quello costituzionale come la percentuale di votanti sale di trenta punti


----------



## Hammer (18 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per quel poco che ne so e ne capisco, è stato uno dei peggiori e più inutili referendum della storia.
> *Si chiedeva agli italiani si pronunciarsi su qualcosa che dovrebbero decidere esperti e tecnici*, le risposte SI o NO di fatto non cambiavano e non cambiano niente (per me, Sì: allo scadere delle concessioni, verranno ricominciate delle trattative da capo per l'eventualmente nuovo detentore dei diritti di trivellaggio;No: vengono rinnovate per tacito accordo quelle esistenti).
> La campagna informativa e di sensibilizzazione è stata ridicola, chi ha letto uno o due articoli ora si sente esperto di trivelle, trivellamenti, trivellaggi, manco fosse il nuovo Ricardo Quaresma (l'unico e vero re della trivella).
> Alla fine, si è andati a votare e si è espresso il SI soprattutto come segno contro il governo, non si è votato o si è espresso il NO per il motivo opposto.



Novanta minuti di applausi, su tutto e specialmente per la frase in grassetto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per quel poco che ne so e ne capisco, è stato uno dei peggiori e più inutili referendum della storia.
> Si chiedeva agli italiani si pronunciarsi su qualcosa che dovrebbero decidere esperti e tecnici, le risposte SI o NO di fatto non cambiavano e non cambiano niente (per me, Sì: allo scadere delle concessioni, verranno ricominciate delle trattative da capo per l'eventualmente nuovo detentore dei diritti di trivellaggio;No: vengono rinnovate per tacito accordo quelle esistenti).
> La campagna informativa e di sensibilizzazione è stata ridicola, chi ha letto uno o due articoli ora si sente esperto di trivelle, trivellamenti, trivellaggi, manco fosse il nuovo Ricardo Quaresma (l'unico e vero re della trivella).
> Alla fine, si è andati a votare e si è espresso il SI soprattutto come segno contro il governo, non si è votato o si è espresso il NO per il motivo opposto.





carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ti farei anni e anni di applausi.





Hammer ha scritto:


> Novanta minuti di applausi, su tutto e specialmente per la frase in grassetto



Vi ha già risposto [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] alla fine spesso ha ragione chi chiede di eliminare il suffragio universale,

come al solito superficialità e disinformazione, e quello delle concessioni non è nemmeno un argomento particolarmente complesso...


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Aprile 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vi ha già risposto [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] alla fine spesso ha ragione chi chiede di eliminare il suffragio universale,
> 
> come al solito superficialità e disinformazione, e quello delle concessioni non è nemmeno un argomento particolarmente complesso...



e su che basi elimineresti il suffragio universale?

perche uno non la pensa come te?
ogniuno ha le sue opinioni in democrazia, e io ho semplicemente usato il mezzo piu efficace per far non cambiare la legge. se non esistesse il quorum sarei andato a votare no, ma siccome esiste, il mio votare no sarebbe stato un voto in piu per il si


----------



## vota DC (18 Aprile 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per quel poco che ne so e ne capisco, è stato uno dei peggiori e più inutili referendum della storia.
> Si chiedeva agli italiani si pronunciarsi su qualcosa che dovrebbero decidere esperti e tecnici, le risposte SI o NO di fatto non cambiavano e non cambiano niente (per me, Sì: allo scadere delle concessioni, verranno ricominciate delle trattative da capo per l'eventualmente nuovo detentore dei diritti di trivellaggio;No: vengono rinnovate per tacito accordo quelle esistenti).
> La campagna informativa e di sensibilizzazione è stata ridicola, chi ha letto uno o due articoli ora si sente esperto di trivelle, trivellamenti, trivellaggi, manco fosse il nuovo Ricardo Quaresma (l'unico e vero re della trivella).
> Alla fine, si è andati a votare e si è espresso il SI soprattutto come segno contro il governo, non si è votato o si è espresso il NO per il motivo opposto.



Esperti di che? Era scritto solo di mettere che le concessioni vanno rinnovate man mano e non date automaticamente fino alla fine del giacimento. Due righe erano scritte sulla scheda! Hanno informato malissimo ma il quesito era semplice. Renzi e i politici nazionali hanno una mentalità sovietica di rendere tutto complicato e dispendioso togliendo allo stesso tempo opzioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Esperti di che? Era scritto solo di mettere che le concessioni vanno rinnovate man mano e non date automaticamente fino alla fine del giacimento. Due righe erano scritte sulla scheda! Hanno informato malissimo ma il quesito era semplice. Renzi e i politici nazionali hanno una mentalità sovietica di rendere tutto complicato e dispendioso togliendo allo stesso tempo opzioni.



Esatto...di nuovo gli italiani (una parte inconsapevole, non dico tutti quelli che hanno votato no) si sono fatti fregare dal Governo che ha distorto l'informazione sul Referendum..
Di tecnico non c'era nulla, solo decidere se cancellare o meno la decisione del Governo di regalare una concessione senza limiti di tempo ai soliti amichetti..


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto...di nuovo gli italiani (una parte inconsapevole, non dico tutti quelli che hanno votato no) si sono fatti fregare dal Governo che ha distorto l'informazione sul Referendum..
> Di tecnico non c'era nulla, solo decidere se cancellare o meno la decisione del Governo di regalare una concessione senza limiti di tempo ai soliti amichetti..



io non mi sono fatto fregare. chi ha votato questo governo se ne assuma le responsabilità. io sicuramente non sono tra quelli. ma non voglio che le persone possano decidere su politica ambientali e macro economiche in quanto non preparate.
o adesso tutti voi vi credete esperti in materia?
mi spieghi gli impatti macro economici se avesse vinto il si?
io non li so. e non voglio che altra gente possa prendere una decisione ignorando tali cose.
vorrei sapere gli impatti di questa decisione fra 10/20/30 anni.


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa è la palla di Renzusconi a cui la gente ha creduto  ... ti dovrei far parlare con il mio amico che è un responsabile di quelle trivelle ed è stato il primo a dirmi che quella storia è una balla colossale perchè loro girano il mondo e quindi chiuse le 3 trivelle in Italia sarebbero andati da qualsiasi altra parte .
> 
> Io posso capire farsi fregare a 70 anni / 60 anni da Renzi perchè uno è vecchio e guarda solo i TG ma te , giovane intelligente ( anche se giuventino  ) che ti fai fare fesso dalla prima stupidata che esce dalla bocca del peggior premier degli ultimi 20 anni no , non ci sto .



Sinceramente sono cose che ho pensato da solo, senza che fosse Renzie a mettermele in testa. E in ogni caso trovo che non fosse giusto chiuderle, a prescindere da quello che sosteneva l'erede del nano.
Comunque tranquillo perché è ad ottobre che si gioca la partita più importante e voterò che per la causa giusta: mandarlo a casa.


----------



## juventino (18 Aprile 2016)

Comunque ragazzi state tranquilli, noto toni troppo esasperati per un referendum sostanzialmente inutile. Lasciate perdere Renzie, lasciatelo gongolare ed illudere nel suo delirio di onnipotenza di esserne uscito più forte.
Lo ripeto: è ad Ottobre che si gioca la partita sul governo, e vedrete che a partecipare saranno molti di più.


----------



## Aragorn (18 Aprile 2016)

Non riesco a comprendere questo odio represso nei confronti di chi non è andato a votare. Per com'era strutturato questo referendum l'astenersi era un'arma (legale) a disposizione di chi era contrario, e se uno ne ha approfittato non capisco perchè debba essere etichettato come un nemico della patria o un ritardato, come dice carlocarlo potrebbe quasi essere visto come un "se voti come voglio io ok, altrimenti esigo ti venga tolto il diritto di voto". Ben diverso sarà il referendum di ottobre, in quel caso sì che astenersi sarà sinonimo di menefreghismo.


----------



## prebozzio (18 Aprile 2016)

A me su 'sto forum pare ci sia un gruppetto di repressi niente male, esperti di tutto che alla fine non contano niente come ognuno di noi. Il celodurismo in materia di politica su un forum calcistico è esilarante, illudersi di poter aprire gli occhi agli altri un po' triste. Non siete nessuno, ricordatevelo prima di partire con queste crociate patetiche.


----------



## martinmilan (18 Aprile 2016)

io voto m5s ma questo referendum non l'ho capito sinceramente e non sono andato...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> io non mi sono fatto fregare. chi ha votato questo governo se ne assuma le responsabilità. io sicuramente non sono tra quelli. ma non voglio che le persone possano decidere su politica ambientali e macro economiche in quanto non preparate.
> o adesso tutti voi vi credete esperti in materia?
> mi spieghi gli impatti macro economici se avesse vinto il si?
> io non li so. e non voglio che altra gente possa prendere una decisione ignorando tali cose.
> vorrei sapere gli impatti di questa decisione fra 10/20/30 anni.



Chissà come mai quando si parla di nucleare invece improvvisamente diventano tutti dei fisici in italia...il PD che si fa scudo delle politiche energetiche quando a loro tempo si batterono con i denti per bloccare il nucleare con la scusa delle energie green..adesso invece chissà come mai sono tornati agli idrocarburi..

Gli impatti economici tra 10-20-30 anni? Ma sei serio? Ci sono agenzie che fanno questo di lavoro e non sanno prevedere impatti economici a sei mesi e tu chiedi di sapere gli impatti a 10 anni per una decisione?

Io invece penso che se è stato firmato un contratto con determinate regole va rispettato...ma ormai come si diceva tempo fa siamo un paese che regala pezzi di mare ai francesi, capirai cosa può essere per sta gente una concessione "eterna" ai petrolieri per trivellare o estrarre materiale dalle nostre coste...

Comunque io mi limito a dire che il disinteresse degli italiani è sempre sbalorditivo (e non parlo di te ma dei milioni che "se ne sono fregati perché non gli tocca il portafoglio")..roba che magari se pioveva andava alle urne il 70% perché non si poteva andare a fare la gita fuori porta..siamo a quei livelli lì...oppure ci scommetti che se si votasse di lunedì e ci fosse la possibilità di avere il permesso pagato per andare a votare andrebbero in massa?


----------



## The Ripper (18 Aprile 2016)

Dopo ieri ho deciso, io che li odio, di votare 5 stelle la prossima volta.
Non ho mai votato PD e mai lo voterò, mi ritengo un anarchico, ma dopo ieri (e soprattutto dopo alcune dichiarazioni, non ultimo il tweet di Carbone)ho deciso che invece di non andare a votare, regalerò il mio voto a Grillo.
Molta gente non ha capito l'importanza di questo referendum e di quello che c'era dietro, di quali interessi.

Non mi si venisse a parlare di "lobby e poteri forti" perché ieri IL POPOLO li ha favoriti.

Moravia diceva: curiosamente, gli elettori non si sentono responsabili per i fallimenti del governo che hanno votato


----------



## carlocarlo (18 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chissà come mai quando si parla di nucleare invece improvvisamente diventano tutti dei fisici in italia...il PD che si fa scudo delle politiche energetiche quando a loro tempo si batterono con i denti per bloccare il nucleare con la scusa delle energie green..adesso invece chissà come mai sono tornati agli idrocarburi..
> 
> Gli impatti economici tra 10-20-30 anni? Ma sei serio? Ci sono agenzie che fanno questo di lavoro e non sanno prevedere impatti economici a sei mesi e tu chiedi di sapere gli impatti a 10 anni per una decisione?
> 
> ...


Ovvio.. infatti io non voglio che sia la massa a decidere, non ne ha le competenze.

solo per quello non sono andato


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Aprile 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> *e su che basi elimineresti il suffragio universale?*
> 
> perche uno non la pensa come te?
> ogniuno ha le sue opinioni in democrazia, e io ho semplicemente usato il mezzo piu efficace per far non cambiare la legge. se non esistesse il quorum sarei andato a votare no, ma siccome esiste, il mio votare no sarebbe stato un voto in piu per il si



era una forzatura ironica, anche se mi dovresti spiegare per quale motivo avresti votato si,
se il figlio di un petroliere? 
le concessioni di ogni genere è giusto che siano contrattate ogni tot di tempo, come per qualsiasi contratto di locazione,
perchè questi signori dovrebbero divenire padroni di quei giacimenti quasi a gratis, il fatto che siano amici di Renzi e gli diano la mazzetta non mi pare una ragione sufficiente...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Ovvio.. infatti io non voglio che sia la massa a decidere, *non ne ha le competenze*.
> 
> solo per quello non sono andato



Il problema è che chi ha deciso non ha ne le competenze ne ha fatto ragionamenti di tipo economico o di interesse sociale..ha solo fatto un piacere agli amici...

Credo che ormai noi italiani dovremmo averlo capito che chi è là decide pensando a mille cose e all'ultimo posto c'è l'interesse del paese...


----------



## vota DC (18 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non mi si venisse a parlare di "lobby e poteri forti" perché ieri IL POPOLO li ha favoriti.
> 
> Moravia diceva: curiosamente, gli elettori non si sentono responsabili per i fallimenti del governo che hanno votato



Ma infatti i poteri forti stavano a favore del referendum, solo che non riescono a trascinare sempre il popolo....anzi storicamente non ci sono mai riusciti quando avevano a che fare con l'uomo solo al comando.
Il pelatone autarchico è finito appeso a testa in giù, c'è voluto l'intervento militare estero però.
Craxi aveva il consenso popolare, senza giudici sarebbe ancora votato.
Berlusconi ha stravinto nel 2008 con zero avversari e con dei dissidenti interni con molto meno consenso popolare (la minoranza pd sembrerà ridicola ma gente come Emiliano un certo consenso popolare lo ha a differenza dei futuristi finiani dell'epoca) e per caderlo hanno usato altri maneggi.
Con Renzi la situazione potrebbe essere analoga.


----------



## James Watson (18 Aprile 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> L'arroganza e il delirio di onnipotenza di quest'uomo mi fa ribrezzo



Pur rispettando le opinioni di tutti, è esattamente la stessa sensazione di ribrezzo che provo io leggendo l'arroganza e il delirio di onnipotenza di alcuni commenti qui dentro e sui vari social network. Insulti di ogni tipo a chi non è andato a votare, gente che parla testuale di "caccia al piddino" e "usiamo i cappi come nuove cravatte per quelli del PD". 
Gente che parlava di ordate di italiani pronti a votare contro il governo, schiere di persone pronte alla rivoluzione contro il Presidente del Consiglio. 
Chi promuoveva il sì per "motivi ecologisti" lo rispetto pure, ma siamo seri, per molti, e per molte forze politiche (incluse Lega e Movimento 5 stelle) questo referendum non aveva niente a che vedere con le trivelle: doveva essere un pretesto per attaccare il governo (probabilmente perché a corto di argomenti). Ne è la prova Brunetta che oggi commenta "sono stati 15 milioni di voti per mandare a casa Renzi". Almeno ha scoperto le sue carte..
Peccato che, queste forze, siano cadute nell'errore che per anni ha commesso il centrosinistra. Trasformare una battaglia politica in una battaglia contro qualcuno in Italia non paga: non ha pagato per anni contro Berlusconi, non paga oggi e non pagherà nemmeno domani contro Renzi. Prima se ne prende atto e prima il dibattito politico migliorerà notevolmente e si tornerà a parlare di contenuti. 
Ah, in before: lo sapete tutti, faccio il segretario di circolo del PD e, nonostante le opinioni espresse dai vicesegretari del mio partito, sono andato a votare, e ho votato No. E ho assolutamente lasciato libertà di voto a tutti i miei iscritti (tanto, parliamoci chiaro, un segretario può dare tutte le indicazioni di voto che vuole, ma alla fine un elettore decide con la sua testa nel segreto della cabina elettorale, almeno nella maggior parte dei casi).


----------



## cremone (18 Aprile 2016)

Il NO favorisce chi ha investimenti in Italia come l'ENI, il SI favorisce le aziende estere che esportano petrolio e gas in tutta Europa, Gazprom su tutte visto la chiusura degli impianti comporterebbe comprare più petrolio dall'estero


----------



## cremone (18 Aprile 2016)

Il lobbismo è legale, avviene in tutti i paesi democratici, il problema in Italia è che lo fanno in segreto e senza trasparenza spesso a copertura di traffici loschi, ci vorrebbero regole certe


----------



## Jaqen (18 Aprile 2016)

Che poi, voglio vedere quando Adinolfi proporrà un referendum sulle unioni civili ecc, quanti di voi non andranno a votare...


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Aprile 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Il NO favorisce chi ha investimenti in Italia come l'ENI, il SI favorisce le aziende estere che esportano petrolio e gas in tutta Europa, Gazprom su tutte visto la chiusura degli impianti comporterebbe comprare più petrolio dall'estero



Ancora si sta a credere che se vinceva il SI domani chiudevano gli stabilimenti...
Semplicemente alla scadenza prevista delle concessioni si sarebbero ridiscusse come succede SEMPRE e sarebbero state valutate le offerta più convenienti o l'eventuale chiusura...invece così chi ci rimetterà sarà lo stato che andrà avanti con concessioni rinnovate a piacimento dai privati..Stai sicuro comunque che alla Gazprom (giro d'affari di 110 miliardi l'anno) di questo referendum fregava pochissimo a differenza di altri probabilmente molto più vicini al Governo..


----------



## The Ripper (18 Aprile 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> *Ma infatti i poteri forti stavano a favore del referendum*, solo che non riescono a trascinare sempre il popolo....anzi storicamente non ci sono mai riusciti quando avevano a che fare con l'uomo solo al comando.
> Il pelatone autarchico è finito appeso a testa in giù, c'è voluto l'intervento militare estero però.
> Craxi aveva il consenso popolare, senza giudici sarebbe ancora votato.
> Berlusconi ha stravinto nel 2008 con zero avversari e con dei dissidenti interni con molto meno consenso popolare (la minoranza pd sembrerà ridicola ma gente come Emiliano un certo consenso popolare lo ha a differenza dei futuristi finiani dell'epoca) e per caderlo hanno usato altri maneggi.
> Con Renzi la situazione potrebbe essere analoga.



loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Aprile 2016)

L'astensionismo, in sé per sé considerato, diventa un problema per certe persone solo quando l'esito delle consultazioni non è quello sperato. In tal caso essi si sentono in diritto di sbandierare la propria coscienza civica, consistente nell'essersi svegliati la mattina ed aver messo una croce con una matita tra alternative calate dall'alto. Tutto ciò è ben oltre il ridicolo. L'astensione dal voto, oltre ad essere un comportamento pienamente legittimo, può anche risultare pienamente giustificato in relazione a determinate consultazioni. E' patetico accusare di difetto di civismo chi non vuole ridursi a scegliere il "meno peggio" tra un Berlusconi o un Prodi. Altrettanto patetico è sentirsi dei cittadini modello per il solo fatto di mettere una croce su un pezzo di carta una volta l'anno, salvo poi grattarsi le natiche per il resto dell'anno perché, come diceva Homer Simpson, "il motivo per cui abbiamo eletto dei funzionari è per non stare sempre a dover pensare". PER ESSERE DEI CITTADINI VERAMENTE PARTECIPI NON BASTA IL VOTO, E NEPPURE L'ATTIVISMO REFERENDARIO: OCCORRE LA PARTECIPAZIONE ATTIVA, OCCORRE LA MILITANZA. Solo allora forse potrete ergervi in cattedra e dispensare lezioni di civismo.


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Aprile 2016)

Io ho votato per abolire


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Aprile 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> L'astensionismo, in sé per sé considerato, diventa un problema per certe persone solo quando l'esito delle consultazioni non è quello sperato. In tal caso essi si sentono in diritto di sbandierare la propria coscienza civica, consistente nell'essersi svegliati la mattina ed aver messo una croce con una matita tra alternative calate dall'alto. Tutto ciò è ben oltre il ridicolo. L'astensione dal voto, oltre ad essere un comportamento pienamente legittimo, può anche risultare pienamente giustificato in relazione a determinate consultazioni. E' patetico accusare di difetto di civismo chi non vuole ridursi a scegliere il "meno peggio" tra un Berlusconi o un Prodi. Altrettanto patetico è sentirsi dei cittadini modello per il solo fatto di mettere una croce su un pezzo di carta una volta l'anno, salvo poi grattarsi le natiche per il resto dell'anno perché, come diceva Homer Simpson, "il motivo per cui abbiamo eletto dei funzionari è per non stare sempre a dover pensare". PER ESSERE DEI CITTADINI VERAMENTE PARTECIPI NON BASTA IL VOTO, E NEPPURE L'ATTIVISMO REFERENDARIO: OCCORRE LA PARTECIPAZIONE ATTIVA, OCCORRE LA MILITANZA. Solo allora forse potrete ergervi in cattedra e dispensare lezioni di civismo.



Io mi reco sempre a votare anche quando poi non esprimo preferenza annullando la scheda, lo faccio per onorare i poveracci che il diritto di votare se lo sognavano e sono morti per garantirlo a noi..
L'astensionismo come arma di "dissenso" lo capirei se a qualcuno fregasse se a votare ci vanno solo il 40% degli aventi diritto, ma visto che invece poi a nessuno interessa (salvo il dato sbandierato da chi perde le elezioni per non dover parlare della propria disfatta) la trovo un arma vuota di significato, purtroppo..
MAGARI servisse a qualcosa non recarsi alle urne..
Sull'attivismo posso essere d'accordo, ma credo anche che la politica non faccia per tutti, come non lo fa la scienza o lo sport..si può incolpare qualcuno se non ha voglia di mettersi lì a impegnarsi a fare i picchetti o andare alle riunioni o a fare i banchetti con le bandiere? Io non me la sento...c'è gente che lavora 6 giorni su 7 e lo fa 8-9 ore al giorno, se ci mettiamo anche i tragitti di lavoro fanno 12 ore dedicate al lavoro e anche oltre (e non sempre per stipendi da nababbi)...non mi stupisce se sta gente alla fine non ha voglia di smazzarsi anche per i problemi della politica, visto che poi hanno pure le loro famiglie...
MAGARI vivessimo in un mondo ideale dove tutti hanno il tempo di partecipare attivamente...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (19 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io mi reco sempre a votare anche quando poi non esprimo preferenza annullando la scheda, lo faccio per onorare i poveracci che il diritto di votare se lo sognavano e sono morti per garantirlo a noi..
> L'astensionismo come arma di "dissenso" lo capirei se a qualcuno fregasse se a votare ci vanno solo il 40% degli aventi diritto, ma visto che invece poi a nessuno interessa (salvo il dato sbandierato da chi perde le elezioni per non dover parlare della propria disfatta) la trovo un arma vuota di significato, purtroppo..
> MAGARI servisse a qualcosa non recarsi alle urne..
> Sull'attivismo posso essere d'accordo, ma credo anche che la politica non faccia per tutti, come non lo fa la scienza o lo sport..si può incolpare qualcuno se non ha voglia di mettersi lì a impegnarsi a fare i picchetti o andare alle riunioni o a fare i banchetti con le bandiere? Io non me la sento...c'è gente che lavora 6 giorni su 7 e lo fa 8-9 ore al giorno, se ci mettiamo anche i tragitti di lavoro fanno 12 ore dedicate al lavoro e anche oltre (e non sempre per stipendi da nababbi)...non mi stupisce se sta gente alla fine non ha voglia di smazzarsi anche per i problemi della politica, visto che poi hanno pure le loro famiglie...
> MAGARI vivessimo in un mondo ideale dove tutti hanno il tempo di partecipare attivamente...



Negli anni 70 praticamente chiunque aveva la tessera di partito, l'odierno disinteresse è dovuto al decadimento culturale, all'individualismo liberista - mercatista ed alla pubblica demonizzazione del partitismo portata avanti dai poteri finanziari per svuotare la sovranità degli Stati. Il tempo, se c'è la volontà di fare un sacrificio (perché è questo che i nostri tempi ci impongono) lo si trova. Del resto basta poco, non tutti devono essere dirigenti di partito. 
Quanto all'astensionismo: io non dico che l'astensionismo sia un'efficace forma di dissenso, non ho scritto questo. Ho solo detto che criticare l'astensionismo in sé e per sé considerato, e non in relazione a determinate tornate elettorali, è ipocrita. VI possono benissimo essere ragioni che inducono legittimamente a non votare in una determinata tornata elettorale, ad esempio dal mio punto di vista, alle ultime politiche l'astensionismo poteva essere giustificato dalla povertà degli schieramenti e dalla loro sostanziale omogeneità. Reputo invece fondamentale andare a votare al prossimo referendum costituzionale, affinché non passi lo scempio Renziano - Boschiano


----------

